

Java Inner Classes - Under The Hood   - nerds-central
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2011/04/java-inner-classes-under-hood.html
Ever wondered how inner classes actually work in Java rather than all that theory in the books. Here the inner workings are explained in simple terms.
======
cassandravoiton
So that is how they work. What else can se find out by looking at the byte
output of javac?

~~~
nerds-central
Just ask a question and I am happy to take a look. I found this an interesting
area because the approach 'under the hood' seems a bit 'hacky' but it does
work. Java generics are even more strange... [http://nerds-
central.blogspot.com/2011/04/java-type-erasure-...](http://nerds-
central.blogspot.com/2011/04/java-type-erasure-what-pile-of-bollocks.html)

